

Comparing Instagram's growth with Facebook and Flickr - mryall
http://mattryall.net/blog/2012/04/instagram-vs-facebook-and-flickr

======
mryall
This is a post I wrote a while ago, but forgot to submit to HN. I think it is
still a very interesting chart, even though it's now a couple of months after
the acquisition.

